# Problemas memoria

## nohumanx

Hola!

Tengo Gentoo 1.2 en un P200 mmx con 256RAM, sin X, y con qmail,Apache,PHP,Perl,MySql,PureFTP y BIND.

El caso es que recien iniciado el server tiene ocupado un 17% de la memoria, al cabo de una 6 horas el 98%.

Este server tiene muy poco uso, unas 100 visitas al http y 30 email's entrada y salida como mucho..., da servicio NAT a un unico PC.

A pesar de ello, aparentemente funciona bien.

¿es normal ocupar el 98% de la memoria?

¿tengo kernel o Servidores mal compilados?

¿necesito un transplante de cerebro?

Cualquier idea sera bien recibida.

Gracias

----------

## acoromi

Si no voy equivocado, linux administra la memoria de manera diferente a windows. Utiliza la memoria necesaria para mantener un caché, siempre que haya suficiente memoria para cargar aplicaciones. Eso no quiere decir que esa memoria quede ya ocupada para siempre. La va liberando a medida que la va necesitando para cargar más aplicaciones. De hecho, de que sirve tener memoria libre si se ha de paginar a disco?

Lo dicho. Linux intenta utilizar siempre tanta memoria como le sea necesaria. No és un fallo. És una prestación más    :Wink: 

----------

## nohumanx

 *acoromi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo dicho. Linux intenta utilizar siempre tanta memoria como le sea necesaria. No és un fallo. És una prestación más   

 

Gracias !!

Me quedo mas tranquilo.

Un saludo

----------

